# Favorite pizza



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I know,been done before. But it's been a while. And pizza is my favorite food group soooo.... What's your favorite pizza place? Got a list? Please add what city it's in.
So my favorite had always been Massey's in and around Columbus. But pizza house in north Columbus is up there too. And anymore tied with those two would be cardos on lockbourne road south end of Columbus. Not the pickerington location,Apples to oranges 
My favorite pizza chain would be Jets 4 corner pizza. Good price too. 
Honorable mentions pizza cottage pickerington location. Tammy's in grovecity. 
I like most all of them but thems my favorites... 
There's a few I still wanna try. I'm curious if theyre on anyone else's list here 
Let's here it guys/gals


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Mary's in Lisbon if you're into a sweeter sauce. Thick as all get out and loaded with toppings. You can buy them frozen and take them home, also. My favorite chain would be Gioninos in Louisville. The Buckeye wings are awesome. Honorable mention, Coccia house in Wooster.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My homemade on my pizza stone on my gas grill.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Massey's hands down is one of the best in the Columbus area. My least favorite would be McDonatos can't hardly stomach them anymore, subs are ok but the pizza is terrible.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

night vision said:


> Massey's hands down is one of the best in the Columbus area. My least favorite would be McDonatos can't hardly stomach them anymore, subs are ok but the pizza is terrible.


Yep...especially the one on Gender Rd.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

The only pizza we get from Donatos is their Mariachi Beef.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fracasso’s village pizza in center village (605 between New Albany and Sunbury). Haven’t been there in a couple years as I have stopped deer hunting in New Albany but was always my favorite. My go to around home is Long Branch in Ashley (another in Sunbury) and Dugout in Caledonia. Most people will have no clue where I’m talkin about lol.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I used to live on center village rd and ate many pizzas and drank a few pitchers there! (fracassos) Haha, I'm in town in Sunbury now and frequent "good fellas " pizza. Good pies and nicely consistent!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

In Cincinnati, my go to is A Tavola









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheshire Market makes a great Stromboli and pizza is also good. Masseys on Gender use to have a killer pizza buffet before the epidemic. Wish they'd bring that back.. Partial to Pizza Cottage in Lancaster though. Only Pizza I order from Domino's is the Philly Cheese steak Pizza..
Been having great luck using Stonefire Pizza crust and making at home


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Canton area: Pizza Oven


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Cheshire Market does make some good pies and was at the top of my list til we decided to try Gatto's in Clintonville (Columbus) the other night. I'll still grab one from Cheshire Market occasionally on the way home from Alum, but Gatto's is close to home and just as good, maybe a little better.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Canton area: Pizza Oven


X2 The sausage is sort of crumbled and spread even over the whole pizza, our favorite crust.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cosentinos in Rootstown, carry out only, they make a great pizza there.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Cold ......... on the boat the next morning


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dayton area:
#1 Pizza factory... on Wayne avenue
#2 Joe's pizza..... airway road
#3 Marions pizza.... beavercreek/centerville


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^^Yes, Marion's Piazza in the Dayton area. Gotta have a Godfather's in Huber Heights every few months or so also, unfortunately they don't have the 1/4" puddle of grease in the middle like back in the 80's nowadays. Local small town..Al's pizza in Troy.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Rocco's in Cuyahoga Falls. I think the one on Portage Trail is better than the one on Graham Rd. 

Sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and onions ........ soooooo good lol


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Grew up eating Bexley Pizza Plus and Masseys. Since I’ve lived in Dayton Joes is by far the best. Ron’s is good too. I’ll also give an honorable mention to Beavercreek Pizza Dive.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Frankie's in North Olmsted, Ohio. Get the "deluxe".

Best pizza I've had outside of Chicago. I still get one when I'm in town and haul it 70 miles home for dinner.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

laguna21 said:


> Cosentinos in Rootstown, carry out only, they make a great pizza there.


I may have to try them. Only 20 minutes up Rt. 44.

Pizza in the Canton area is, shall we say, severely lacking.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Luigis in Akron!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Brunos in Marblehead O.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

the one in my belly lol Cornersburg pizza was one of my favorites in Alliance but long gone and there was one in Dover Ohio it burned down don't remember the name but I would order a pizza from Alliance and drive the 45 minutes to get it


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Dinofo’s on 7th street in Dover. Larry died, the place closed, and yes I believe it did burn down. Was in a century home.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Springfield My Cousin Vinny's, franchise owner is a never-stop working pizza chef who loves his work


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I swear Cousin Vinny’s uses battery acid for their pizza sauce.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in my high school days(60’s) there was a lady in Dover, Mary Zeifer, who made pizzas on her built in back porch. We would order one, pull up to the back of her house in an alley and pick it up. She was a short little Italian lady that always wore an apron and a smile. 
I probably still have burn scars on the roof of my mouth from eating those thick crusted sauce and cheese laden delights.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Joe's pizza Dayton


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Porkies pizza trof by Davis Bessie is off the hook too


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Is biagios in Eastlake still good? I know old man biagio died, is his son doing it justice?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Porkies pizza trof by Davis Bessie is off the hook too


Does Porkies cook in a pizza oven or do they just nuke it?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pirates Hideaway, Eagle River, WI wood fire jalapeno/pineapple pizza. Mmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Does Porkies cook in a pizza oven or do they just nuke it?


Blodgett oven


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

St. Francis Apizza is my newest spot in Cincinnati. They use Ezzo's pepperoni (made in Columbus), as does my favorite pizza place in Hawaii. Lol, small world.

Grabbed one to snack on while watching UFC tonight.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Cassano’s in Fairfield OH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Lagerheads taproom in Medina put an oven in. Making really good pizza


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Upland said:


> the one in my belly lol Cornersburg pizza was one of my favorites in Alliance but long gone and there was one in Dover Ohio it burned down don't remember the name but I would order a pizza from Alliance and drive the 45 minutes to get it


Cornersburg Pizza locally (Youngstown area) still makes great pie! One of my local favorites, as are Wedgewood, Westgate, Ianozones, and depending on which shop it comes out of, Pizza Joes. They have nearly 50 outlets in the area, and quality can be highly variable. One Winter evening, my buddy and I were working at his old house replacing breakers. His wife called to let him know she was coming out, and he asked her to bring something to eat. She showed up with pizza. I grab a sllice, and it was awesome! I asked her where she got it, and when she said Pizza Joes I was shocked. I asked which store, and she said North Lima. They used to have a store in New Middletown that we would get pie from occasionally. The pizza got so bad there, they lost all their business and closed up. By that time we had nick named them Pizza Blows!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I really liked the old Fox's Pizza Den...wish they were still around.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Porkies pizza trof by Davis Bessie is off the hook too


It’s the after effect that gets me. Good going down, not so much coming out!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Tony’s Pizzeria in Mason. The Halsey is a real meal!


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

My kid is a big fan of Massey's too. We have to run up to the Cbus area once a month or so for his fix. Lately I've preferred my own homemade pizza crust with homemade sauce. Haven't ventured into homemade mozzarella yet, but soon. Don't imagine I'll ever bother trying to make my own pepperoni though.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Dinofo’s on 7th street in Dover. Larry died, the place closed, and yes I believe it did burn down. Was in a century home.


If you liked Dinofo's, Magoo's by the New Phila airport has pizza that is pretty close. If you remember the salads at Dinofo's... they have that too..... LOTS of garlic!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to eat pizza outside of Columbus more often. I admit. I very much prefer "Columbus style" thin crispy crust with ezzo or similar pepperoni. With a good buttery Detroit style crust with a tangy sauce coming in 2nd.
I've never been been a fan of a hand tossed style dough. But to be honest when I think of hand tossed I think of Papa John's and dominos,neither one I like. I'm sure if I had a good wood fired version with good ingredients I'd like it better. 
The closest thing I've had to a NY style slice is sbarro.lol. if cooked crispy enough though I love me so Sbarro so I'm sure I'd love the real deal. 
I've had thick stuffed pizza from Chicago but don't care for it. I feel it's a casserole on crust. 
I have not tried Chicago pub style. But would love to. 
When we vacation out of state I always get a pizza the first night I'm back in town because of the lack of good (my preferred style) pizza in the vacation spots I visit...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> I swear Cousin Vinny’s uses battery acid for their pizza sauce.


absolutely.... cousin vinnies is, at best, 2am drunk off yer but pizza.... lol


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

In North Canton we have a number of good choices with Italo's being one of my favorites, also Pizza Oven is pretty good. In the square of Greentown, there's an East of Chicago's shop that also makes a great pizza.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Ruminator said:


> In North Canton we have a number of good choices with Italo's being one of my favorites, also Pizza Oven is pretty good. In the square of Greentown, there's an East of Chicago's shop that also makes a great pizza.


I just picked up Italos fried chicken for the first time Friday night. It's awesome! Got a large pepperoni and a 12 piece chicken and JoJo's. The JoJo's aren't my favorite. Anyway, it was a ladies night out so after milking I picked up Italos for my boys and my nephew who were out planting soybeans at a farm we rent that has a really high elevation. We ate Italos off the tailgate of the truck and watched that storm come in just praying for rain. We didn't get in a hurry till it started falling. Funny, I was complaining about it this spring and now I'm praying for it. It just made for a awesome Friday night.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

PromiseKeeper said:


> If you liked Dinofo's, Magoo's by the New Phila airport has pizza that is pretty close. If you remember the salads at Dinofo's... they have that too..... LOTS of garlic!


Tried Magoos, and although they try, the pizza just doesn’t match what Larry Dinofo used to make. The salad is very close.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cristy’s is my favorite around our area. They have a little spice to their sauce. Plus, they are the only ones who will deliver this far out of town. Pizza Crossing is darn good as well.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Mr.G's in Akron has great pizza and lots more!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Rosco’s Pizza! In lovely downtown Corwin. Necessary stop after a trip to Caesars Creek. Most diverse list of available pizzas you will ever see!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Any of you guys like mellow mushroom? I think the crust is great. Nice combination of chew and crisp. There's a pizza called the "hey dude" that we enjoy.
Only been 3 or 4 times though as we usually hit goodfellaz right up the street.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Ruminator said:


> In North Canton we have a number of good choices with Italo's being one of my favorites, also Pizza Oven is pretty good. In the square of Greentown, there's an East of Chicago's shop that also makes a great pizza.


Just shows the old saying still goes, "different strokes for different folks". I don't like any of those three.

We used to like Gionino's but they changed their cheese and it now tastes like, and has the consistency of, plastic.

I need to try Giordano's. It was great in Chicago, but the other's I've tried that went national were no where near as good as they were (East of Chicago and Pizzaria Uno, for examples).


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Workingman said:


> Any of you guys like mellow mushroom? I think the crust is great. Nice combination of chew and crisp. There's a pizza called the "hey dude" that we enjoy.
> Only been 3 or 4 times though as we usually hit goodfellaz right up the street.


Mellow Mushrooms' dough is the best, hands down.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

So many good shops. I really don't think I've ever had a bad slice of pizza.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just have to say… This is a great thread saugeyefisher..... I saved it to my favorites because whenever I'm traveling in Ohio I'll definitely use this thread as a resource to find a good pizza place


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dugworm said:


> So many good shops. I really don't think I've ever had a bad slice of pizza.
> 
> View attachment 490895


Then you must have never had Domino's! Back when we were still young enough to be closing the bars on Friday and Saturday nights, one night we wound up at someone's house and a bunch of us were hungry. Then someone remembered that Domino's had just opened a local store and were open late, and they delivered! So, we called and ordered a couple of pies. I was starving by the time they arrived! I grabbed a slice and took a bite. The crust tasted like the cardboard it came in with just a touch of mildew as an accent! It was disgusting! I managed to gag down one slice because I was so hungry, but that was it. 

Years later, Domino's even admitted that their crust wasn't up to snuff in an advertising campaign about their "new" crust. I've still never bought another pizza from them. Too many good local shops around to even bother with national chains. In my opinion you can put the best quality topping on a bad crust and you know what you have? Bad pizza! The crust is the foundation of the pie and it needs to be good!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Dinofo’s on 7th street in Dover. Larry died, the place closed, and yes I believe it did burn down. Was in a century home.





Specwar said:


> Back in my high school days(60’s) there was a lady in Dover, Mary Zeifer, who made pizzas on her built in back porch. We would order one, pull up to the back of her house in an alley and pick it up. She was a short little Italian lady that always wore an apron and a smile.
> I probably still have burn scars on the roof of my mouth from eating those thick crusted sauce and cheese laden delights.



I was gonna add to your Dinofo's with the Mary Zifers, two of the best pizza's ever made....


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> I was gonna add to your Dinofo's with the Mary Zifers, two of the best pizza's ever made....


I too remember Mary Zifer just north of the high school


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Canton area . Pizza oven and demarios. Kraus' use to be my favorite but they went to **** over the past 6 months. Almost inedible now


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Agreed on Kraus' Used to love it. what happened?


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rosa's Pizza in Broadview Heights-great tasting homemade pizza- been going there since the 90's.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Around home Benny’s in Marysville has the best pizza When I’m in Columbus working Masseys, Iaconos, and Tommy’s are my favorites.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on Rosa's Pizza and gotta add Farinacci Pizza in Brecksville...they serve pizza,salad's and sandwich's only NO PASTA'S...never really been disappointed by neither one of them...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> It’s the after effect that gets me. Good going down, not so much coming out!


On the lake?????


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> On the lake?????


No, usually the entire next day. I swear it has nothing to do with the alcohol consumed! 😬 My gf will ask me if I ate at Porky’s when I come home the next day from the very distinct smell of me. 🤮


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> No, usually the entire next day. I swear it has nothing to do with the alcohol consumed! 😬 My gf will ask me if I ate at Porky’s when I come home the next day from the very distinct smell of me. 🤮


Like the summer shandy pitchers on tap......?????? Nope me either


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

codger said:


> Cheshire Market does make some good pies and was at the top of my list til we decided to try Gatto's in Clintonville (Columbus) the other night. I'll still grab one from Cheshire Market occasionally on the way home from Alum, but Gatto's is close to home and just as good, maybe a little better.


Love Gatto’s! Really good homemade sausage!


----------



## stevespencer008 (9 mo ago)

Dicarlos pizza on 3 springs drive, weirton wv. If big ***** from the sopranos endorses it, how can ya go wrong!! Good, good, square pizza......


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stevespencer008 said:


> Dicarlos pizza on 3 springs drive, weirton wv. If big *** from the sopranos endorses it, how can ya go wrong!! Good, good, square pizza......


You mean the lunchables? Lol. They have a couple here in and around Columbus now I just haven't tried them. I have a hard time with unmelted cheese and cold pepporonis placed on a pizza after it's cooked. 
But I've heard they're crust is amazing. Might be worth it just for that. It's my coworkers favorite pizza....
And never take the advice from a snitch now swimming with the fishes😂


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Rubinos I’m Bexley is the best pizza in Ohio.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Around home Benny’s in Marysville has the best pizza When I’m in Columbus working Masseys, Iaconos, and Tommy’s are my favorites.


 Benny's is king but Buckeye Family Pizzeria & Ramsey's are also excellent. I agree with Iaconos & 600 on Main in Bellefontaine is amazing. Lots of good pizza a short drive from home !


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Cornersburg Pizza locally (Youngstown area) still makes great pie! One of my local favorites, as are Wedgewood, Westgate, Ianozones, and depending on which shop it comes out of, Pizza Joes. They have nearly 50 outlets in the area, and quality can be highly variable. One Winter evening, my buddy and I were working at his old house replacing breakers. His wife called to let him know she was coming out, and he asked her to bring something to eat. She showed up with pizza. I grab a sllice, and it was awesome! I asked her where she got it, and when she said Pizza Joes I was shocked. I asked which store, and she said North Lima. They used to have a store in New Middletown that we would get pie from occasionally. The pizza got so bad there, they lost all their business and closed up. By that time we had nick named them Pizza Blows!


Avalon downtown, extra sauce , red and green sweet peppers


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You mean the lunchables? Lol. They have a couple here in and around Columbus now I just haven't tried them. I have a hard time with unmelted cheese and cold pepporonis placed on a pizza after it's cooked.
> But I've heard they're crust is amazing. Might be worth it just for that. It's my coworkers favorite pizza....
> And never take the advice from a snitch now swimming with the fishes😂


It's Ohio Valley style pizza...numerous places do it this way now...and it does take a minute to get used to it...the crust is really good...they just opened a dicarlos in westerville...what I don't like about the ones around Columbus you can only get like 2 toppings...that's not how the original dicarlos was years and years ago...


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I ju


Shad Rap said:


> It's Ohio Valley style pizza...numerous places do it this way now...and it does take a minute to get used to it...the crust is really good...they just opened a dicarlos in westerville...what I don't like about the ones around Columbus you can only get like 2 toppings...that's not how the original dicarlos was years and years ago...


I just finished working in the wheeling area. Hated it at first loved it after a month. The places that sell slices are a great lunch


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Speaking of pizzas just had the pizza buffet at Cheshire market near Alum Creek. Every Tuesday and Thursday they have a buffet with a salad bar. Not as good as ordering a single pizza but still pretty good.


----------



## blarge89 (7 mo ago)

The pigskin from George's...its a life changer lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

y-town said:


> Avalon downtown, extra sauce , red and green sweet peppers


Forgot about Avalon! 



CHOPIQ said:


> Speaking of pizzas just had the pizza buffet at Cheshire market near Alum Creek. Every Tuesday and Thursday they have a buffet with a salad bar. Not as good as ordering a single pizza but still pretty good.


I also forgot about Belleria Pizza & Italian Restaurant. One time a bunch of us went to the one in Cornersburg for lunch. One of their lunch offerings is a pizza & salad bar, one of us opted for that. They raved about both the pizza and the salad! 

I told you, we have more good pizza places in the Youngstown area than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I know,been done before. But it's been a while. And pizza is my favorite food group soooo.... What's your favorite pizza place? Got a list? Please add what city it's in.
> So my favorite had always been Massey's in and around Columbus. But pizza house in north Columbus is up there too. And anymore tied with those two would be cardos on lockbourne road south end of Columbus. Not the pickerington location,Apples to oranges
> My favorite pizza chain would be Jets 4 corner pizza. Good price too.
> Honorable mentions pizza cottage pickerington location. Tammy's in grovecity.
> ...


Definitely Jets pizza for the best chain! The pizza sauce is the best!! Best pizza is from Eagles pizza in New Albany


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Little Sicily in town of Brice use to be very good. Been many years since Ive been there though. like the ninety's.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Little Sicily in town of Brice use to be very good. Been many years since Ive been there though. like the ninety's.


I tried them a few weeks ago. Quality pizza. Just not I didn't like the sauce to much though. 
My wife an kids loved it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Little Italy in groveport has ok pizza, but honestly their fettuccine meal with bread sticks and salad is the star of the menu in my opinion. Flyers is ok too, definitely better than the big chain places.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Little Italy in groveport has ok pizza, but honestly their fettuccine meal with bread sticks and salad is the star of the menu in my opinion. Flyers is ok too, definitely better than the big chain places.


We had little Italy last night before the fireworks. We like it occasionally. And I agree flyers is another great pizza. I like it ordered well done though at flyers. 
I never did get the possum holler hype(at least local hype) though. Taste like a frozen pizza to me.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I miss CC's, used to be one in Springfield and 1 in Huber, great salad bar, great choice of pizzas, drinks and dessert (OK pizza snobs let's hear it) lol


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lorenzo's in Oberlin 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

Back in the late 60's and early 70's before I went in the Army, Friday night dinner was Guiseppe's Pizza at Caston Rd and S. Main St., NW Corner of Nimisila Reservoir. Man it was good, especially with chips and Lawson's Chip dip! Three brothers and I were like a pack of ravenous Wolves chowing down on a jumbo pizza, it didn't last long which is why we got two. Best part was cold pizza Saturday morning watching toons.
I've been back since then, and though the ownership has gone thru a generational transition, the pies are still pretty good.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Canton area: Pizza Oven


Just came home to Cincy from North Canton yesterday and a large Pizza Oven pizza made the trip back with me !!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Agreed on Kraus' Used to love it. what happened?


Just generally tastes like crap any more. Soggy even when you ask them to bake extra sauce recipe is different now even though they say it's not. It's just horrible anymore. Really sucks because it was my absolute favorite and theirs one 3 blocks from my house at the end of my road.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

justbobber said:


> Lagerheads taproom in Medina put an oven in. Making really good pizza


I didn't know that I'll have to try it . Their old pizza wasn't bad while drinking beer. I do like their smoked primed rib on saturday atthe smoke house not the tap room.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Amici's in West Lafayette!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Buckeye509 said:


> Back in the late 60's and early 70's before I went in the Army, Friday night dinner was Guiseppe's Pizza at Caston Rd and S. Main St., NW Corner of Nimisila Reservoir. Man it was good, especially with chips and Lawson's Chip dip! Three brothers and I were like a pack of ravenous Wolves chowing down on a jumbo pizza, it didn't last long which is why we got two. Best part was cold pizza Saturday morning watching toons.
> I've been back since then, and though the ownership has gone thru a generational transition, the pies are still pretty good.


I hope you know (I'm surprised how many folks don't) that you can still get Lawson's Chip Dip (at Circle K). There is ALWAYS some in my fridge!

Mike


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

As far as pizza goes, Pepperoni Magnifico from Marco's & ask for ALL the crust toppings (per the owner here in North Canton) & double cheese, double pepperoni, well done (I like the cheese to be brown on top) from Pizza Oven. Also, Jerzee's sports bar has really good pizza & a large is 1/2 price on Thursdays. In addition, Jerzees pepperoni rolls are to DIE for!!!
In Akron, Luigis is a great place to stop for pizza and/or salad.

Mike


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Salad...we don't need no stinkin salad

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

codger said:


> Salad...we don't need no stinkin salad
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.


I don't need salad either, but the salad eaters out there rave about Luigis salads. LOL

Mike


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Porkies pizza trof by Davis Bessie is off the hook too


Used to be a regular selection in our rotation, however it's been very inconsistent in the last year. It has been good one time, burnt cheese the next and one time uncooked dough in the middle of their pig knuckles. So much so when we told the server, she immediately said "oh that's nasty, I wouldn't eat that!" 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ohiotuber said:


> I hope you know (I'm surprised how many folks don't) that you can still get Lawson's Chip Dip (at Circle K). There is ALWAYS some in my fridge!
> 
> Mike


What! OMG wheres there a Circle K near me... Im searching


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dovans said:


> What! OMG wheres there a Circle K near me... Im searching


That's where we get ours at. Gotta keep the fridge stocked with it. Not sure if theirs any circle k down by you or not


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> What! OMG wheres there a Circle K near me... Im searching


Coonpath road. Head east.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Coonpath road. Head east.


Yep...from your house...33E...Lancaster business rt. ...make a right on Coonpath and its right there on the right. Can't miss it!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That was a shell for the longest time... Many times I drive by it never knew it was Circle K. Dogwood crossing or something like that.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

****path.
could resist Either


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fishers Foods in North Canton has it also.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Fishers Foods in North Canton has it also.


Fishers in North Canton is permanently closed.

Mike


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You’re absolutely correct, however they did carry it prior. Not sure about their location on Cleveland Ave. in Canton.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> That was a shell for the longest time... Many times I drive by it never knew it was Circle K. Dogwood crossing or something like that.


Yep...Dogwood Crossing.
Turned into a Circle K a couple years ago.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Camellone in canton has a good NY style! I loved the pizza oven and kraus’s but like others have said it’s changed.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone brought up cold pizza, that's my favorite too.


----------



## Gray Hunter (Dec 15, 2020)

Cocia House on Pittsburgh Avenue in Wooster!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pizza House and Villa Nova are my favs. Used to enjoy Masseys but they have changed and $$.
Cardos is good as well.

I enjoy making my own for nearly half the price.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Pizza House and Villa Nova are my favs. Used to enjoy Masseys but they have changed and $$.
> Cardos is good as well.
> 
> I enjoy making my own for nearly half the price.
> ...


Interesting that you mention making your own. I was recently gifted with a cast iron pizza pan that I'm anxious to use.

Mike


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Pizza House and Villa Nova are my favs. Used to enjoy Masseys but they have changed and $$.
> Cardos is good as well.
> 
> I enjoy making my own for nearly half the price.


We prefer my homemade pies also. I use the charcoal grill or a pizza stone heated in our gas oven. Usually though, pizza is from a takeout because I'm either too busy or just don't feel like cooking. Occasionally, DW will take over the kitchen duties to give me a break, but I don't like to ask her. I was a kept man for a few years after my accident and feel she deserves to be waited on. She's still my bride.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I said in an earlier post that Pizza Oven was one of my favorites. This evening, we were at the one just North of Navarre. To say I was disappointed would be an understatement! I wont be headed back to that particular one anytime soon.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a few spots I love,but only if I eat in. Little Italy in groveport being one. And blades in Ashville being the other(free soft serve at blades don't hurt either). But put them in a cardboard box and take them home and I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Youre going to love the cast iron pan, Mike. We use ours for everything from pizza to roasting veggies. It does a great job on oven roasted chicken too! Keeps everything hot while you're eating too.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Made the mistake of ordering a large, thin crust, 2 topping from Papa John's yesterday. It was like a burnt cracker with 4 pieces of sausage and 6 pepperonis. Waste of $20


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewis said:


> Made the mistake of ordering a large, thin crust, 2 topping from Papa John's yesterday. It was like a burnt cracker with 4 pieces of sausage and 6 pepperonis. Waste of $20


Yeah they're def a no go for me....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Got a bit of bad news here today. The patriarch of Wedgewood Pizza, Fernando Riccioni, passed away at the age of 91. Until he got too sick to work, he was at the business every single day except for 6 holidays a year when they would be closed. His shop got written up in national trade publications, and people would come waving money at him talking about franchising, and all the money he could make. His attitude was that he had enough money. He had a nice house, and could only live in one house at a time. He drove a nice care, and could only drive one car at a time. He had some nice suits, but could only wear one at a time. He figured he could only run one pizza shop at a time, the original in Austintown. Kind of a refreshing attitude these days.

He eventually opened two other locations, one in Howland, a suburb of Warren, and one in Boardman, a suburb of Youngstown as is Austintown. Every single one of them is run by family. And it doesn't matter which one you go to, the pizza is always the same high quality.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Got a bit of bad news here today. The patriarch of Wedgewood Pizza, Fernando Riccioni, passed away at the age of 91. Until he got too sick to work, he was at the business every single day except for 6 holidays a year when they would be closed. His shop got written up in national trade publications, and people would come waving money at him talking about franchising, and all the money he could make. His attitude was that he had enough money. He had a nice house, and could only live in one house at a time. He drove a nice care, and could only drive one car at a time. He had some nice suits, but could only wear one at a time. He figured he could only run one pizza shop at a time, the original in Austintown. Kind of a refreshing attitude these days.
> 
> He eventually opened two other locations, one in Howland, a suburb of Warren, and one in Boardman, a suburb of Youngstown as is Austintown. Every single one of them is run by family. And it doesn't matter which one you go to, the pizza is always the same high quality.


May he rest in Peace! The best Pizza in NE OHIO. Something about the Austintown pans added some extra goodness.


----------



## Trackercat (Sep 22, 2021)

Fiesta pizza and chicken!, Goodyear Heights


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

The Flying Pizza in Dayton was always a good "NY Style" pizza. Is it still in business? I'll add Grapevine Pizza in Pickerington, near Columbus and Mikey's Late Nite Slice in Columbus to the list.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

For the Cleveland area,I will give you three places. Guido's in Chesterland for a great square Sicilian pizza.
Master Pizza in Mayfield Heights.
Mama Santa's in Little Italy.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I’ll repeat what I wrote on the last survey! I have a “Pizzazz Pizza Machine”. One of my kids bought it for us over twenty years ago since they had one, liked it, and needed a fresh Xmas gift idea! Best “gift” we ever received! We use it usually once a week and it flat won’t quit! You buy ANY [FROZEN] pizza at Any grocery store(we like the Red Baron Thin Crust “Supremes”), and cook it on the “Pizzazz“-tastes like the best ”take out” you ever had! Takes 12-15 minutes for any type. And I ain’t lying!! I’ve recommended it to several friends, the ones who got one all Rave abt it and buy them for friends and family(usually as Xmas gifts!)🥴


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> I’ll repeat what I wrote on the last survey! I have a “Pizzazz Pizza Machine”. One of my kids bought it for us over twenty years ago since they had one, liked it, and needed a fresh Xmas gift idea! Best “gift” we ever received! We use it usually once a week and it flat won’t quit! You buy ANY [FROZEN] pizza at Any grocery store(we like the Red Baron Thin Crust “Supremes”), and cook it on the “Pizzazz“-tastes like the best ”take out” you ever had! Takes 12-15 minutes for any type. And I ain’t lying!! I’ve recommended it to several friends, the ones who got one all Rave abt it and buy them for friends and family(usually as Xmas gifts!)🥴


We had one sitting on a friends bar in his garage. It was great for tossing frozen pizzas on why catching a buzz. But I prefer a hot oven with a good stone over the pizzazz personally. 
Speaking of frozen pizzas the best frozen pizza I've ever had is the motor city pizza co frozen pizza. It comes with its own pan to help get that cooked cheese crust. And I add extra mozzarella to it as well,letting plenty fall in-between the pan and crust.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve tried a bunch of frozen pizza’s and can’t say I’ve ever had one I would call good, edible sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve tried a bunch of frozen pizza’s and can’t say I’ve ever had one I would call good, edible sure.


I'm typically in the same camp. The motor city is the only only I sometimes prefer over take out or true homemade. I get the cheese and add my own good pepporoni.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

We make our own using Stonefire Pizza crusts. Takes 5 minutes to put one together...Not as good as Masseys, or Pizza cottage, etc.. but better then frozen


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> We make our own using Stonefire Pizza crusts. Takes 5 minutes to put one together...Not as good as Masseys, or Pizza cottage, etc.. but better then frozen


Speaking of stone fired,well wood fired but. We bought a couple wood fired pizzas from the zucchini festival in obetz a couple weeks ago. Fresh out of the oven they looked amazing! They was pumping out pizzas every few minutes on this big stone oven. 
But by the time we took the pizza he and ate it there was absolutely no crunch at all. It tasted just like a little Caesars pizza. But more than twice the price. I think of we ate it there it would of been a tad bit better. But not much. They was pressing dough on the spot for the crust. It was to thick and in combination of it being in cardboard for 20 minutes it wasn't at all what I was expecting.

So I'm gonna have to find a good wood fired spot to try. I think of extremely thin crispy crust with some good crust bubbles and charred spots when I think wood fired pizzas....


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve tried a bunch of frozen pizza’s and can’t say I’ve ever had one I would call good, edible sure.


We're certainly of the same mind on this, with the exception of frozen take and bake pies from some of the better pizza places. I've also never found a store bought crust better than I make myself, but I've not tried Stonefire brand and as it turns out, I can get it at my local Kroger. Maybe I'll give it a try. I always cook mine either on the grill or on a stone in a gas oven.

On my last visit to the Vet's office, I noticed a coal fired pizza place close by. Any of you ever tried one of these? Does the higher heat of the coal fired oven make a better pie? I may need to try this place.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Pizza Cottage, Buckeye Lake. They have a few other locations scattered around Ohio as well.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

North Lima Pizza 
George has the cleanest shop in the state and it’s all good no need to ask for extra cheese cuz it’s on it. 
Wedgewood Pizza is up there also


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a Massey's pizza tonight. It was excellent. They would be my number one all time favorite but every once in a while their pizzas are just good not great. Tonight they was great.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Had a Massey's pizza tonight. It was excellent. They would be my number one all time favorite but every once in a while their pizzas are just good not great. Tonight they was great.


Which one did you go to?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Which one did you go to?


Canal this time. Haha actually stopped by the new Hilliard one hoping the lunch buffet was up and it wasn't so decided to wait for dinner. 

I think for me when most pizza places I like "miss" is when they are not busy. I like my pizza cut your gums crispy. And I feel like that is achieved when I have that longer wait time. 
I also pick up my pizza 100% of the time anymore. I love supporting a delivery driver. I used to tip them very well. Even late orders. But I hate paying a delivery fee. And delivery fee plus tip is the price of another pizza. And I know some places only give a small amount of that to the driver using their own vehicle. Plus I can time it better and it's faster getting it myself. 
Another pizza subject: Prices. I can feed my family pretty much any pizza I want for a lot cheaper than most any restaurant that's not fast food. Although it's still not cheap. I mean I get it,they have to charge what they have to charge to keep things going. But man. I've seen some old menus from really not that long ago and things have changed!!! 
The best deal I have going for my family is 2 XL one toppings and a 2 liter for 30 bucks. That feeds a family of 4 that over eats when it comes to pizza,plus lunch for one or a breakfast snack for all the next day. And that's not counting chains like little Caesars and pizza hut.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ...
> I think for me when most pizza places I like "miss" is when they are not busy. I like my pizza cut your gums crispy. And I feel like that is achieved when I have that longer wait time. ....


Canal is my favorite Massey's
Like mine crispy as well.
Always tell them 'well done' and regardless of whether busy or not...they've never failed us yet.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Canal this time. Haha actually stopped by the new Hilliard one hoping the lunch buffet was up and it wasn't so decided to wait for dinner.
> 
> I think for me when most pizza places I like "miss" is when they are not busy. I like my pizza cut your gums crispy. And I feel like that is achieved when I have that longer wait time.
> I also pick up my pizza 100% of the time anymore. I love supporting a delivery driver. I used to tip them very well. Even late orders. But I hate paying a delivery fee. And delivery fee plus tip is the price of another pizza. And I know some places only give a small amount of that to the driver using their own vehicle. Plus I can time it better and it's faster getting it myself.
> ...


I get you on the prices!! Dough/crust, tomato sauce, hand full of pepperoni and some cheese........that will be $18.00 sir.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Canal is my favorite Massey's
> Like mine crispy as well.
> Always tell them 'well done' and regardless of whether busy or not...they've never failed us yet.


Tommy’s in upper Arlington is still consistently good with their famous “cracker” thin crust. The one on campus can be hit or miss!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> Tommy’s in upper Arlington is still consistently good with their famous “cracker” thin crust. The one on campus can be hit or miss!


When I was a kid my Uncle used to come pick me up and take me to the Tommy's that was on 5th Ave. Remember that was was really good pizza.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember the Tommy's on Hamilton too. Near Livingston. Actually the old sign is still out there. I had the upper Arlington location a few years ago it was great! I need to start fishing up that way more often again😉. 

I've seen pizza cottage mentioned. I like them a lot too. Very salty though. But most pizza is. I like the pickerington location better than the buckeye lake location. But I've had some bad pizzas from the BL location before. 
If your ever in grovecity and like pizza cottage try Tammy's on Broadway. Very similar taste in toppings with a different crust. It's become one of my favs for sure.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Down by me Dewey's Pizza. When I'm up in Port Clinton I'm a big fan of Sloopy's


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

fishdealer04 said:


> Down by me Dewey's Pizza. When I'm up in Port Clinton I'm a big fan of Sloopy's


Hang on, did you say Sloopy's?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Luigi's in Hermitage, Pa, just across the border. Pan pizza, but not thick or greasy. Little bits of green pepper in the sauce. The best homemade sausage I have ever had.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Samosky’s in Valley City
Master Pizza
3 Palms in Hudson
Altieri’s in Stow
Sloopy’s


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve tried a bunch of frozen pizza’s and can’t say I’ve ever had one I would call good, edible sure.


Maybe done in a toaster oven, soughy, not cooked? The Pizzazz Machine IS the way to go! Cooks the crust, And the tops at same time. I bought a new one several years ago thinking the old one would crap out eventually, it’s been working like a charm for over 25 Yrs! I’m sure it will outlast me! New one still in the box.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Maybe done in a toaster oven, soughy, not cooked? The Pizzazz Machine IS the way to go! Cooks the crust, And the tops at same time. I bought a new one several years ago thinking the old one would crap out eventually, it’s been working like a charm for over 25 Yrs! I’m sure it will outlast me! New one still in the box.


They are awesome little things.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bhartman said:


> North Lima Pizza
> George has the cleanest shop in the state and it’s all good no need to ask for extra cheese cuz it’s on it.
> Wedgewood Pizza is up there also


I know Wedgewood. It's very close to me and yes, the pizza is excellent. I've seen North Lima Pizza. Been driving past it for years, and been wondering about it. I figure that if that small of a shop could make a go of it for all these years in an area that is not that heavily populated, they must be doing something right! Maybe the next time I'm on my way back from Firestone Farms Golf Course, I'll stop in and get one. 

Also, have you ever tried the Pizza Joe's in North Lima? We were replacing all the breakers in my buddy's old house, and his wife stopped by with a pizza. I took the first bite, and OMG was it good! I asked where it was from and she said Pizza Joe's. I'm like, "Huh? Which one?" She said North Lima. I wasn't even aware that there was one there. There used to be one in New Middletown, but we gave up on it because the pizza eventually got so bad, they lost all their business and closed it! I think Pizza Joe's has about 40 stores in the Mahoning Valley so I'm sure there is a lot of variability in the product.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Eye Licker said:


> Luigis in Akron!


Sorry, use to be good in the 20th century!! Now it's overrated and overpriced


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll tell yas what's a great pizza that you would never think. Tjs gas n go in Freeport. Seriously some of the best pizza you will eat


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

We went to Brickhouse in Port Clinton and it was the best pizza I've had in a long time. We've had Cameos which was ok but Brickhouse was outstanding. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Guiseppe's Pizza
Akron, Ohio


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Maybe done in a toaster oven, soughy, not cooked? The Pizzazz Machine IS the way to go! Cooks the crust, And the tops at same time. I bought a new one several years ago thinking the old one would crap out eventually, it’s been working like a charm for over 25 Yrs! I’m sure it will outlast me! New one still in the box.


No, has nothing to do with how the crust is cooked. I throw them on the grill and get a nice crispy crust. Just don’t think they are that good tasting. I’ve never had a frozen pizza and been like “man that was a good pie”.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that it's more the recipe for the dough. I've tried the Mama Cozzi brand from Aldi's. The toppings are terrific, but the crust is just garbage! Same with Dominos! Besides, too many good, locally owned pizza shops around here to bother with national chains. There's a local place that has been in business close to 50 years. They have a pretty good idea of how many pizzas they will sell that day, and how much dough they will need. If they sell out, they sell out. If they don't, the leftover dough is discarded and they make all fresh again the next day!


----------



## Ricko1 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hidden gem in Brice. Little Sicily. I used to go there about 20 years ago and it was the best. I've been there three times in the last 6 months and it is still incredible! Same guy in charge of the kitchen. I do sausage pepperoni and mushroom, $22.00 for a large, they don't deliver but I would drive 30 miles for this pie. Another, Buckeye Lake, RT.13 Thornville is Champs. In a tiny strip mall, You'd never know how good it is driving by. Easy to miss. The owner makes the dough fresh daily.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> For the Cleveland area,I will give you three places. Guido's in Chesterland for a great square Sicilian pizza.
> Master Pizza in Mayfield Heights.
> Mama Santa's in Little Italy.


Master Pizza just won best crust in the USA on Hulu this week....try it, you'll like it..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are times where nothing but a frozen pizza hits the spot. Same logic as wanting a White Castle or going to Taco Hell...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> No, has nothing to do with how the crust is cooked. I throw them on the grill and get a nice crispy crust. Just don’t think they are that good tasting. I’ve never had a frozen pizza and been like “man that was a good pie”.


They aren't bad but at $8 being the cheapest for California pizza kitchen at Wally world, I'll pass. They don't even hardly have topping. Usually add some leftovers. That point I might as well start a sourdough


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

codger said:


> I've also never found a store bought crust better than I make myself, but I've not tried Stonefire brand and as it turns out, I can get it at my local Kroger. Maybe I'll give it a try. I always cook mine either on the grill or on a stone in a gas oven.


Finally picked up a pack of the Stonefire brand crust and gave it a try. Not bad at all, almost as good as I make myself and a whole lot easier and faster. A bit spendy though.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Mohio in Delaware...best pie I've ever had. Guy makes his own dough and everything. Wood fired type of oven. Crust is amazing.

For frozen pizza nothing better than Motor City.


----------



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

9Left said:


> Dayton area:
> #1 Pizza factory... on Wayne avenue
> #2 Joe's pizza..... airway road
> #3 Marions pizza.... beavercreek/centerville


Try Hoagy's on Dixie just south of Vandalia, since I discovered them, I haven't been back to Marion's


----------

